# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Character Migration: Multi DK Server

## Razzue

Not going to be posting a video, but found an interesting thing using the free character migration!
Traditionally in Wrath/Pre-Patch, we're only allowed 1DK per server, and *MUST* have a pre-existing level 55, However with character migrations it doesn't seem to be the case!

For reference : I am using an eu account, and moving characters from Gehennas to Mograine (only server allowed)
I originally didn't think this would work, but while sitting in que one day I was curious what would happen if I attempted to move my DK. I selected my dk on gehennas, and selected the only other server blizz offered. Much to my surprise the transfer went through, and ~15 minutes later I now had a DK on mograine, with no pre-exisiting level 55!

For shits and giggles later that day I was curious what would happen if I tried to transfer yet another DK.. Would it give me an error? Would it offer another server? 
Much to my surprise NO, no other server was offered, and no error occurred when completing the order. After completing the above a THIRD time, I shared it in trade and got my whispers blown up like no tomorrow. 

Now i have three DK's on mograine, and can use the character migration from THIS server to head over to Amnennar, Patchwerk, Transcendance or a russian server.
Image

----------


## Strath2121

Tried to quote a blue post but forgot how to do it right. 1 dk per server was lifted for classic tho.

----------


## Razzue

> Tried to quote a blue post but forgot how to do it right. 1 dk per server was lifted for classic tho.


Odd, cause when you try to make a new one via character creation it won't let you 🤔

For example, This was just tested: 

One Dk Per Server
Need Level 55

However both of these limitations can be bypassed with character migration.
Though i do believe you on the blue post as i thought i saw something on that too.
Maybe it's something coming ON wrath classic release, But currently in the pre patch... well see the links above.

----------


## Strath2121

> Odd, cause when you try to make a new one via character creation it won't let you 🤔
> 
> For example, This was just tested: 
> 
> One Dk Per Server
> Need Level 55
> 
> However both of these limitations can be bypassed with character migration.
> Though i do believe you on the blue post as i thought i saw something on that too.
> Maybe it's something coming ON wrath classic release, But currently in the pre patch... well see the links above.


that server that you attempted to make another DK on... did you have a non dk above level 55? Only your first dk avoids level restriction, and I can imagine blizzard reusing the "one dk per server" error message for a "not high enough level character on server" error.


edit: I actually think everyone may have misinterpreted blizzard's post. They said "While Death Knights are limited to one per server and require a level 55 character on that server to create, in Wrath Classic, we will be bypassing that requirement for a player’s first Death Knight." This is all I could find about the lifted cap per server, maybe someone spread a little misinformation and everyone else assumed it was fact. 

TLDR: Blizzard did not lift the 1 dk per server cap it seems. More than likely the old method still works, just delete your first dk, create second one, then restore and repeat. Cheaper than transfers for sure.

----------


## Razzue

> that server that you attempted to make another DK on... did you have a non dk above level 55? Only your first dk avoids level restriction, and I can imagine blizzard reusing the "one dk per server" error message for a "not high enough level character on server" error.
> 
> 
> edit: I actually think everyone may have misinterpreted blizzard's post. They said "While Death Knights are limited to one per server and require a level 55 character on that server to create, in Wrath Classic, we will be bypassing that requirement for a player’s first Death Knight." This is all I could find about the lifted cap per server, maybe someone spread a little misinformation and everyone else assumed it was fact. 
> 
> TLDR: Blizzard did not lift the 1 dk per server cap it seems. More than likely the old method still works, just delete your first dk, create second one, then restore and repeat. Cheaper than transfers for sure.


Character Migrations (not transfers)** are free off of high population servers.

Character restoration services may also be used once every 7 days, the above method would let you fill a server with DK's in less than an hour 🤷*♂️

----------


## Strath2121

> Character Migrations (not transfers)** are free off of high population servers.
> 
> Character restoration services may also be used once every 7 days, the above method would let you fill a server with DK's in less than an hour 🤷*♂️


I tested it and it seems the restoring method does not work.

----------

